# Any Newbie in Adelaide



## preet.belle27 (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi,
Is there any indian who is searching for friend or searching a job like me?

I am in Adelaide and my husband is in US.
I am a MBA(HR) and searching for a job in customer service.

Please reply.

Preet


----------



## mangs (Dec 9, 2012)

I have just started the whole PR process.

All the very best for the job search 


Do keep posted about the updates.


Regards.


----------



## prabhatsinha (Dec 17, 2012)

preet.belle27 said:


> Hi,
> Is there any indian who is searching for friend or searching a job like me?
> 
> I am in Adelaide and my husband is in US.
> ...


Hi preet,

We will be moving adelaide in may 2013,in which area u put up?
all d best for job search.
Regards
Diptii


----------



## preet.belle27 (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi Deptii,
I live in Richmond. Are u coming here with ur family?

Regards
Preet


----------



## prabhatsinha (Dec 17, 2012)

preet.belle27 said:


> Hi Deptii,
> I live in Richmond. Are u coming here with ur family?
> 
> Regards
> Preet


yes dear,
me n my hubby moving tgdr.how much ur paying for ur apartment,is richmond is good area to stay??please suggest.
Regards


----------



## preet.belle27 (Mar 15, 2013)

prabhatsinha said:


> yes dear,
> me n my hubby moving tgdr.how much ur paying for ur apartment,is richmond is good area to stay??please suggest.
> Regards


Yes its a nice place. i stay with my relatives here and they are paying $1000 for an individual house.. but u can get small Units to save some money in the beginning. 
From which place u belong to in India?

Regards
Preet


----------



## prabhatsinha (Dec 17, 2012)

preet.belle27 said:


> Yes its a nice place. i stay with my relatives here and they are paying $1000 for an individual house.. but u can get small Units to save some money in the beginning.
> From which place u belong to in India?
> 
> Regards
> Preet


oh grt,we r moving from pune.


----------



## kar007 (Mar 6, 2013)

preet.belle27 said:


> Hi,
> Is there any indian who is searching for friend or searching a job like me?
> 
> I am in Adelaide and my husband is in US.
> ...


Hi Preet & Diptii,

Me and my wife will be moving to Adelaide this July. Currently we are in the process of applying visa.

Do you know if there is any active Indian community in Adelaide?

Cheers
Kar


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi Preet & Dipti,

I am also planning to move to Adelaide in July/Aug if everything goes as per the plan.

I would really like to be in touch with you guys. It reduces a lot of stress to know some one before moving to a new country.

Please keep on posting and keep in touch.

Goodluck with your search Preet


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

friends, for getting details of Indian comunity in Austalia or Adelaide, please check, singh.com.au and then select any city.or Adelaide and you will see all the details including indian tiffin services in Adelaide and subs..I have also applied for 190 visa with SA SS, in Jan, and uploaded all pcc, medicals and form 80 for both..by 21st Feb..now waiting for visa grant..I have visited Austrealia twice before and from Indian resaurent in Melbourne I got free magazine for singh.com.au//its really helpful for new migrants..and all the details are on its website, like cars, indian doctors, astrologers all.............All the best..Dipti and preet..


----------



## earldro (Feb 23, 2013)

lucky14 said:


> friends, for getting details of Indian comunity in Austalia or Adelaide, please check, singh.com.au and then select any city.or Adelaide and you will see all the details including indian tiffin services in Adelaide and subs..I have also applied for 190 visa with SA SS, in Jan, and uploaded all pcc, medicals and form 80 for both..by 21st Feb..now waiting for visa grant..I have visited Austrealia twice before and from Indian resaurent in Melbourne I got free magazine for singh.com.au//its really helpful for new migrants..and all the details are on its website, like cars, indian doctors, astrologers all.............All the best..Dipti and preet..


Hi lucky 14,

I see that you too are a 190 applicant with SA SS, I am about to apply for my state sponsorship, can you tell me how long it took for the approval?

Thanks,

Earl


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

dear friend, it took us almost 2 mnths for SA approval..All the best to you


----------



## earldro (Feb 23, 2013)

lucky14 said:


> dear friend, it took us almost 2 mnths for SA approval..All the best to you


Thanks so much for your response and wishes.


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

thnx, so almost 8 wks or more to get state sponsorship, then after approval, you file eoi, then it takes about 4 wks to get invite for application at DIAC and after application, it takes minimum 4 to 6 wks to get your case officer...again, pcc, and medicalswhen co says, and then waiting and waiting like me..


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

preet.belle27 said:


> Hi,
> Is there any indian who is searching for friend or searching a job like me?
> 
> I am in Adelaide and my husband is in US.
> ...


Hi, we are living in Adelaide for the last 1 year and looking to make some friends. Please message me ur email and we can catch up


----------



## Ajit (Jul 7, 2012)

I will be in Adelaide from next month (May 17th)


----------



## bjtamuli (Oct 26, 2012)

lucky14 said:


> thnx, so almost 8 wks or more to get state sponsorship, then after approval, you file eoi, then it takes about 4 wks to get invite for application at DIAC and after application, it takes minimum 4 to 6 wks to get your case officer...again, pcc, and medicalswhen co says, and then waiting and waiting like me..


Hello Lucky,

I have filed EOI and SS (South Australia) on the same date 22nd March 2013 and the average processing time in south Australia's immigration website is showing 4 weeks and they are now deciding on files submitted by 5th March. What you think about my chances and time?

ANZSCO:224712, IELTS:7.5, VETASSESS Doc Recd:04-Dec-2012/Successful:05-Mar-2013, EOI/SS 22-Mar-2013


----------



## prabhatsinha (Dec 17, 2012)

preet.belle27 said:


> Hi,
> Is there any indian who is searching for friend or searching a job like me?
> 
> I am in Adelaide and my husband is in US.
> ...


Hi preet,
M flyin on 7th may n wl b der on 8thmay...please share ur number,we should get in touch.


----------



## earldro (Feb 23, 2013)

bjtamuli said:


> Hello Lucky,
> 
> I have filed EOI and SS (South Australia) on the same date 22nd March 2013 and the average processing time in south Australia's immigration website is showing 4 weeks and they are now deciding on files submitted by 5th March. What you think about my chances and time?
> 
> ANZSCO:224712, IELTS:7.5, VETASSESS Doc Recd:04-Dec-2012/Successful:05-Mar-2013, EOI/SS 22-Mar-2013


Hi Bj,

Out time lines are pretty similar, I lodged my EOI in Jan, but my SA SS application only on the 21st of March, so I think we should track our cases together.

Regards,

Earl


----------



## bjtamuli (Oct 26, 2012)

earldro said:


> Hi Bj,
> 
> Out time lines are pretty similar, I lodged my EOI in Jan, but my SA SS application only on the 21st of March, so I think we should track our cases together.
> 
> ...


Surely, that's great. If you don't mind what is your ANZSCO code and current location?

ANZSCO:224712, IELTS:7.5, VETASSESS Doc Recd:04-Dec-2012/Successful:05-Mar-2013, EOI/SS 22-Mar-2013


----------



## earldro (Feb 23, 2013)

bjtamuli said:


> Surely, that's great. If you don't mind what is your ANZSCO code and current location?
> 
> ANZSCO:224712, IELTS:7.5, VETASSESS Doc Recd:04-Dec-2012/Successful:05-Mar-2013, EOI/SS 22-Mar-2013


Hi,

My ANZSCO is 223311 - Training and Development Professional and I am based in Dubai. What about you?

Earl


----------



## shiv_sanikop (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi,

I am moving to Adelaide with my wife and daughter in 1st week of June. My wife and daughter would be there initially for 2 weeks. They will join me back once I secure a job. Hope everything moves well there.

Please keep posting and keep in touch.

Thanks,
Shiv


----------



## shiv_sanikop (Mar 25, 2013)

preet.belle27 said:


> Hi,
> Is there any indian who is searching for friend or searching a job like me?
> 
> I am in Adelaide and my husband is in US.
> ...


Hi,

I am moving to Adelaide with my wife and daughter in 1st week of June. My wife and daughter would be there initially for 2 weeks. They will join me back once I secure a job. Hope everything moves well there.

Please keep posting and keep in touch.

Thanks,
Shiv


----------



## earldro (Feb 23, 2013)

earldro said:


> Hi,
> 
> My ANZSCO is 223311 - Training and Development Professional and I am based in Dubai. What about you?
> 
> Earl


Hi Bj,

The latest update on the SA site says applications submitted on 17th are currently being processed, so ours should be sometime soon.

Earl


----------



## bjtamuli (Oct 26, 2012)

earldro said:


> Hi Bj,
> 
> The latest update on the SA site says applications submitted on 17th are currently being processed, so ours should be sometime soon.
> 
> Earl


Hi Earl,

That's a great news. I have been tracking since long but looks like they updated the status recently. Good luck! Hope it passes through smoothly. Any idea how we get the confirmation when they decide on our application?

ANZSCO:224712, IELTS:7.5, VETASSESS Doc Recd:04-Dec-2012/Successful:05-Mar-2013, EOI/SS 22-Mar-2013


----------



## earldro (Feb 23, 2013)

bjtamuli said:


> Hi Earl,
> 
> That's a great news. I have been tracking since long but looks like they updated the status recently. Good luck! Hope it passes through smoothly. Any idea how we get the confirmation when they decide on our application?
> 
> ANZSCO:224712, IELTS:7.5, VETASSESS Doc Recd:04-Dec-2012/Successful:05-Mar-2013, EOI/SS 22-Mar-2013


Hi Bj,

Updates happen once in 2 weeks on the SA migration site, usually on a Wednesday or Thursday.

Where have you applied from?

Earl


----------



## bjtamuli (Oct 26, 2012)

earldro said:


> Hi Bj,
> 
> Updates happen once in 2 weeks on the SA migration site, usually on a Wednesday or Thursday.
> 
> ...


Ok, thanks for the info Earl. I m from Bangalore, India. Looks like by next update in SA website, we should get a green signal. Do we get an email for State Sponsorship result?

ANZSCO:224712, IELTS:7.5, VETASSESS Doc Recd:04-Dec-2012/Successful:05-Mar-2013, EOI/SS 22-Mar-2013


----------



## earldro (Feb 23, 2013)

bjtamuli said:


> Ok, thanks for the info Earl. I m from Bangalore, India. Looks like by next update in SA website, we should get a green signal. Do we get an email for State Sponsorship result?
> 
> ANZSCO:224712, IELTS:7.5, VETASSESS Doc Recd:04-Dec-2012/Successful:05-Mar-2013, EOI/SS 22-Mar-2013


Hi Bj,

I'm guessing you would receive an email, the site only says "Submitted" not sure if that would change.

Inbox me your contact info, I'm in Bangalore mid next month, will give you a call.

Regards,

Earl


----------



## bjtamuli (Oct 26, 2012)

earldro said:


> Hi Bj,
> 
> I'm guessing you would receive an email, the site only says "Submitted" not sure if that would change.
> 
> ...


Hi Earl,

If you look at below link, there is no reference for Visa Sub Class 190. Is it because of State Sponsorship and not an independent visa? In that case, do we get confirmation from State or from Skill Select?

Bhaskar

ANZSCO:224712, IELTS:7.5, VETASSESS Doc Recd:04-Dec-2012/Successful:05-Mar-2013, EOI/SS 22-Mar-2013


----------



## bjtamuli (Oct 26, 2012)

bjtamuli said:


> Hi Earl,
> 
> If you look at below link, there is no reference for Visa Sub Class 190. Is it because of State Sponsorship and not an independent visa? In that case, do we get confirmation from State or from Skill Select?
> 
> ...


ANZSCO:224712, IELTS:7.5, VETASSESS Doc Recd:04-Dec-2012/Successful:05-Mar-2013, EOI/SS 22-Mar-2013


----------



## earldro (Feb 23, 2013)

bjtamuli said:


> ANZSCO:224712, IELTS:7.5, VETASSESS Doc Recd:04-Dec-2012/Successful:05-Mar-2013, EOI/SS 22-Mar-2013


Hi Bhaskar,

It's the second visa on the list, skilled nominated (190),

Earl


----------



## earldro (Feb 23, 2013)

Finally got the Invite from South Australia....


----------



## kar007 (Mar 6, 2013)

We are relocating in June 2013. Very much excited


----------



## bjtamuli (Oct 26, 2012)

kar007 said:


> We are relocating in June 2013. Very much excited


Hello Kar007,
If you can share your milestone dates (e.g. skill assessment, eoi, ss, PCC/medical, grant), that would help a lot. What is your ANZSCO Code?
Bhaskar


----------



## kar007 (Mar 6, 2013)

bjtamuli said:


> Hello Kar007,
> If you can share your milestone dates (e.g. skill assessment, eoi, ss, PCC/medical, grant), that would help a lot. What is your ANZSCO Code?
> Bhaskar


Hi Bhaskar,

I got 457 visa in about a month timeline. The whole process was quite smooth for me and I'm thinking to go now with 187 RSMS Direct entry stream. Nomination has already been approved!

Cheers


----------



## bjtamuli (Oct 26, 2012)

kar007 said:


> Hi Bhaskar,
> 
> I got 457 visa in about a month timeline. The whole process was quite smooth for me and I'm thinking to go now with 187 RSMS Direct entry stream. Nomination has already been approved!
> 
> Cheers


I filed my DIAC application for 190 on 31st May. Let see how it goes from here.

Bhaskar


----------



## VenkytoOz (Mar 20, 2013)

Planning for 190 SA SS on July 1st (as my code reached ceiling). Could any one plz post the link for tracking your application.


----------



## earldro (Feb 23, 2013)

VenkytoOz said:


> Planning for 190 SA SS on July 1st (as my code reached ceiling). Could any one plz post the link for tracking your application.


Hi... It's www.migration.sa.gov.au

Earl


----------



## bjtamuli (Oct 26, 2012)

shiv_sanikop said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am moving to Adelaide with my wife and daughter in 1st week of June. My wife and daughter would be there initially for 2 weeks. They will join me back once I secure a job. Hope everything moves well there.
> 
> ...


Hi Shiv,
Have you moved as planned in June? Share your experiences please!

Bhaskar


----------



## bjtamuli (Oct 26, 2012)

Hello guys,

I have got my GRANT yesterday and planning to fly to Adelaide on 7th October. Can anyone help listing out things I need to complete from India? And also the immediate things I need to complete once I land.

I still need to look for initial accommodation . Any tips?

Bhaskar


----------



## prabhatsinha (Dec 17, 2012)

Bhaskar i am in adelaide arrived here in may.. Mail me on [email protected] i shall help u fr evry thing.


----------



## v2mura (Oct 23, 2009)

bjtamuli said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I have got my GRANT yesterday and planning to fly to Adelaide on 7th October. Can anyone help listing out things I need to complete from India? And also the immediate things I need to complete once I land.
> 
> ...


Hey Bhaskar,

I am also planning to move to Adelaide around the same time, from which city are you flying??

Murtuza


----------



## bjtamuli (Oct 26, 2012)

v2mura said:


> Hey Bhaskar,
> 
> I am also planning to move to Adelaide around the same time, from which city are you flying??
> 
> Murtuza


Hello Murtuza,
I am flying from Bangalore. What's your profession and location?

Bhaskar


----------



## v2mura (Oct 23, 2009)

bjtamuli said:


> Hello Murtuza,
> I am flying from Bangalore. What's your profession and location?
> 
> Bhaskar


Hey Bhaskar,

I am currently living in Mumbai and I am into System Administration (Windows). What about you?

Murtuza


----------



## AJ75 (May 21, 2013)

Hello Dipti, Am moving to Adelaide in first week of September 2013. Is it OK if I write to you as I would also need help in terms of accommodation etc.

Ajay


----------



## sahil772 (Jul 11, 2013)

preet.belle27 said:


> Hi,
> Is there any indian who is searching for friend or searching a job like me?
> 
> I am in Adelaide and my husband is in US.
> ...



Hi

I m in process of applyin PR, and my target is Adelaide. My wife has done mba(hr) and works as hr adviser. As u searchin jobs, do lemme knw the prospects of hr jobs in adelaide.

Thanks.


----------



## muke (May 28, 2013)

Hi,

I am leaving for Adelaide on 9th Aug'13. Will be flying alone to search for Jobs aftr which my Husband & kid would follow. Any one planning to travel during the same period. People who are already there please help to let me know howz the job market, climate etc


----------



## Abrar_ah (Jul 18, 2013)

v2mura said:


> Hey Bhaskar,
> 
> I am currently living in Mumbai and I am into System Administration (Windows). What about you?
> 
> Murtuza



Hi Murtuza,

I am also planning to fly nearby december.. i am from mumbai now working in Doha.

Regards,
Abrar


----------



## Dipsomania (May 26, 2013)

*Hi*

Hi guys,

I also recently got my PR and planning to shift to Adelaide in Dec-Jan with my husband. Wanted to check with you guys as to which flight are you guys booking?
Also what about initial accomodation? what is a good option for the same?

Any help with info is really appreciated

Thank you.


----------



## Surfer127 (Apr 30, 2013)

Dipsomania said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I also recently got my PR and planning to shift to Adelaide in Dec-Jan with my husband. Wanted to check with you guys as to which flight are you guys booking?
> Also what about initial accomodation? what is a good option for the same?
> ...


Congratulations on getting visa... Lets stay in touch we are also planning to be there by FEB - if everythin goes smoothly. 

PM Me.. so that we can be help for each other


----------



## v2mura (Oct 23, 2009)

Dipsomania said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I also recently got my PR and planning to shift to Adelaide in Dec-Jan with my husband. Wanted to check with you guys as to which flight are you guys booking?
> Also what about initial accomodation? what is a good option for the same?
> ...


Hey,

We are flying on the 2nd of Oct to Adelaide, and we have booked our tickets with Malaysian Airlines. I am still looking out for initial accomodation.

Murtuza


----------



## bjtamuli (Oct 26, 2012)

v2mura said:


> Hey Bhaskar,
> 
> I am currently living in Mumbai and I am into System Administration (Windows). What about you?
> 
> Murtuza


I am from Bangalore, into Change Management.

Bhaskar


----------



## v2mura (Oct 23, 2009)

Dipsomania said:


> Hi Murtuza,
> 
> Nice to hear... We too are booking via malaysia. I guess thts d most cost effective option... I was told you could talk to them and increase 30kg per person to 40kg... Have u tried chking tht?
> 
> How are you going about your initial accomodation? Websites?


I actually booked it thru the malaysian airlines site and then called them up to get my baggage allowance increased but they refused to do that. So currently I have only 30kg allowance. Earlier when i had spoken to a travel agency they said that they could get the 40kg allowance but then their charges were a bit on the higher side. 

With regards to initial accomodation, i am looking at gumtree and realestate.au
Will start enquiring about them from september onwards.


----------



## bjtamuli (Oct 26, 2012)

v2mura said:


> I actually booked it thru the malaysian airlines site and then called them up to get my baggage allowance increased but they refused to do that. So currently I have only 30kg allowance. Earlier when i had spoken to a travel agency they said that they could get the 40kg allowance but then their charges were a bit on the higher side.
> 
> With regards to initial accomodation, i am looking at gumtree and realestate.au
> Will start enquiring about them from september onwards.


Also look for options to ship your valuables through India Post parcel service. I am yet to ask at nearest post office but for 20 kg box, they charge around 5 k and takes 2 weeks or so.

Bhaskar


----------



## noninoni777 (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi Dipti

This is a quiet a wonderful forum for all as it provides a lot of valuable information. Users like u are very valuable too as you kind people are very helpful and supportive in every sort of life.

I got PR and moving to Adelaide in the 2nd week of september. I hope that till now u've got a good job and may be ur husband also joined you. I need a lot of assistance from you in terms of job search, schooling of children and other things and i hope that i'll be getting all those assistance from you.

I am a an accountant and a 15 years of experience in accounts and legal / taxation liasioning work in India. Initially i'll be looking forward to a job to survive there with my family.

Looking forward to hear from you soon.

Regards





preet.belle27 said:


> Hi,
> Is there any indian who is searching for friend or searching a job like me?
> 
> I am in Adelaide and my husband is in US.
> ...


----------



## arsenalpsycho (Jun 21, 2013)

*hi*



borntobeaussie said:


> Hi, we are living in Adelaide for the last 1 year and looking to make some friends. Please message me ur email and we can catch up


hello there, I will be moving to adelaide shortly and would be great to catch up with folks from my home country. i am frm mumbai. how can i get in touch with u guys,


----------



## arsenalpsycho (Jun 21, 2013)

*hi*



noninoni777 said:


> Hi Dipti
> 
> This is a quiet a wonderful forum for all as it provides a lot of valuable information. Users like u are very valuable too as you kind people are very helpful and supportive in every sort of life.
> 
> ...



hi there,

Im moving in sept too. can we share details so as to keep in touch, which part of india are you frm


----------



## bjtamuli (Oct 26, 2012)

Hello borntobeaussie,

I am flying in 7th October to Adelaide. My email id - [email protected].

Bhaskar


----------



## nsrinee (Oct 11, 2011)

Dear Friends,

I am Srinivasan from Chennai and I am planning to leave for Adelaide along with my family on the 16th Oct from Chennai by Malaysian Airlines. I can see many of us here are new and looking for assistance from the established Indian community there at Adelaide. I have spoken to the President of Tamil Sangam there and he advised me to look for a house at WOODVILLE and my research shows many Indian stores and affordable houses are there. I think people like Dipti and Preet should guide us more on this. I am a Sales and Marketing professional and I have also spoken to couple of consultants as per them it will be difficult get a good post initially because of no local experience. A piece of information about excess baggage in Malaysian Airlines....they charge 120 RNG for every 5 kgs it means close to Rs,2000 for every 5 kgs........do not book first time migrant fare which is expensive for 10 kgs additional allowances.


Kind regards,

Srini
[email protected]


----------



## Dipsomania (May 26, 2013)

nsrinee said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I am Srinivasan from Chennai and I am planning to leave for Adelaide along with my family on the 16th Oct from Chennai by Malaysian Airlines. I can see many of us here are new and looking for assistance from the established Indian community there at Adelaide. I have spoken to the President of Tamil Sangam there and he advised me to look for a house at WOODVILLE and my research shows many Indian stores and affordable houses are there. I think people like Dipti and Preet should guide us more on this. I am a Sales and Marketing professional and I have also spoken to couple of consultants as per them it will be difficult get a good post initially because of no local experience. A piece of information about excess baggage in Malaysian Airlines....they charge 120 RNG for every 5 kgs it means close to Rs,2000 for every 5 kgs........do not book first time migrant fare which is expensive for 10 kgs additional allowances.
> 
> ...


Hi Srini,

I too am a sales professional. Which industry do u belong too?


----------



## sahil772 (Jul 11, 2013)

preet.belle27 said:


> Yes its a nice place. i stay with my relatives here and they are paying $1000 for an individual house.. but u can get small Units to save some money in the beginning.
> From which place u belong to in India?
> 
> Regards
> Preet


Hi Preet 

I am awaiting SA SS result at the moment. Would like to know the prospects for HR roles in adelaide as my wife is HR advisor in india.

Thanks


----------



## sahil772 (Jul 11, 2013)

Anybody in this thread, who has applied for SA SS recently ?


----------



## muke (May 28, 2013)

preet.belle27 said:


> Hi,
> Is there any indian who is searching for friend or searching a job like me?
> 
> I am in Adelaide and my husband is in US.
> ...


Hi Preet.. I am in Adelaide since 10th of Aug'13... I am from mumbai also insearch of Job.. My husband and child are in India... I am also searching job in Customer service... Plz PM me ur details...


----------



## nsrinee (Oct 11, 2011)

*Hi Muke*

Hi Muke,

Congrats for safe landing and smooth settling and my best wishes to get your desired job soon.

I am Srini from Chennai and I am leaving for Adelaide on 16th Oct'13 along with my family. I just wanted to know as to how did you manage your initial accommodation?Also let me have your email ID for instant contact please.

Kind regards,

Srini
+919840597363


----------



## bjtamuli (Oct 26, 2012)

muke said:


> Hi Preet.. I am in Adelaide since 10th of Aug'13... I am from mumbai also insearch of Job.. My husband and child are in India... I am also searching job in Customer service... Plz PM me ur details...


Hi Muke,
Hows your experience so far in Adelaide? Can you share how much you are paying for your accommodation and how are other expenses like internet, phone? I am flying on 7th Oct and landing on 8th. Accomodation i still need to sort out.

Regards
Bhaskar


----------



## asian.dreamer (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi Muke,

Hru? Hope settling well in ADL. I'm making my recce trip to ADL during last week of Sep'13 (25Sep-30Sep); will stay there only for a week's time as I intend to move permanently by mid next year.

I'm interested in meeting new people and hoping to build a good friends circle. So, if you are available for a brief meet and guide a fellow Indian on the settling process during my short stay in ADL, please do let me know. I would very much appreciate that. 

Cheers,
Betz


----------



## asian.dreamer (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi Preet,

Hru? Hope settling well in ADL. I'm making my recce trip to ADL during last week of Sep13 (25Sep-30Sep); will stay there only for a week's time as I intend to move permanently by mid next year.

I'm interested in meeting new people and hoping to build a good friends circle. So, if you are available for a brief meet and help out a fellow Indian during my short stay in ADL, please do let me know. I would very much appreciate that.

Cheers,
Betz





preet.belle27 said:


> Hi,
> Is there any indian who is searching for friend or searching a job like me?
> 
> I am in Adelaide and my husband is in US.
> ...


----------



## Abrar_ah (Jul 18, 2013)

v2mura said:


> I actually booked it thru the malaysian airlines site and then called them up to get my baggage allowance increased but they refused to do that. So currently I have only 30kg allowance. Earlier when i had spoken to a travel agency they said that they could get the 40kg allowance but then their charges were a bit on the higher side.
> 
> With regards to initial accomodation, i am looking at gumtree and realestate.au
> Will start enquiring about them from september onwards.


Hi Murtuza,

I am Abrar also moving on 18th Oct from Mumbai, I am also looking for initial accomodation there. Can we be in touch so that it would be helpful for us to coordinate with each other an settle down there. you can contact me on abrar.ahmdattherateofgmaildotcom

Regards,
Abrar.


----------



## v2mura (Oct 23, 2009)

Abrar_ah said:


> Hi Murtuza,
> 
> I am Abrar also moving on 18th Oct from Mumbai, I am also looking for initial accomodation there. Can we be in touch so that it would be helpful for us to coordinate with each other an settle down there. you can contact me on abrar.ahmdattherateofgmaildotcom
> 
> ...


Hi Abrar,

I am landing on the 3rd Oct but initial accommodation is still not sorted out . Have spoken to a couple of people who are already staying in Adelaide, lets see if anything gets sorted out. 

You can contact me on [email protected] to stay in touch. 

Thanks,
Murtuza


----------



## bjtamuli (Oct 26, 2012)

v2mura said:


> Hi Abrar,
> 
> I am landing on the 3rd Oct but initial accommodation is still not sorted out . Have spoken to a couple of people who are already staying in Adelaide, lets see if anything gets sorted out.
> 
> ...


Hello Murtuza,

Good luck. I am landing on 8th Oct. Tried Gumtree and realestate.com.au for accommodation and I am yet to finalize. I m migrating alone initially and after few months, wife will join me once I get settled at least with something. What about you?

I am into IT Service Management and currently working as a Change Manager. You?

Bhaskar
[email protected]


----------



## ntilani (Mar 23, 2009)

asian.dreamer said:


> Hi Preet,
> 
> Hru? Hope settling well in ADL. I'm making my recce trip to ADL during last week of Sep13 (25Sep-30Sep); will stay there only for a week's time as I intend to move permanently by mid next year.
> 
> ...


Hi Betz,

I'm Narendra, like you I'm also based Bahrain, however originally from Mumbai and now in Adelaide since a week for job search & to get an idea about the city. I've been to a few recruitment agencies and feel that job search needs luck and patience. 

When are you planning to visit Adelaide ?

Cheers,
Narendra


----------



## sahil772 (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I m planning to move Adelaide in Jan next year. Dont know where to stay in initial days as I dont have anybody there. I need some temporary guest house where i could stay for 2 or 3 days and find house for rent then. Can anybody advice any such temporary lodging place which is economical and decent also.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## sahil772 (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi 

I am moving to adelaide on 28 Jan 2014. I m still searching for initial accommodation there. If any u have suggestions then i wud appreciate that. 

Cheers
Sahil 

09999254422


----------



## RikinGandhi (Oct 19, 2013)

Dear All,

I am Rikin Gandhi from Mumbai India. I have been granted PR for Adelaide, South Australia (SS) on 10th Oct.
It is nice to see so many Indians around in this forum and would love to have advice from all of you.

My doubt is, which is the better time to move to adelaide, I am confused as to either move on 20th Nov 2013 or in 1st week of January. As it is known that finding accommodation and job will always be first priority so would like to have your advice on that too.

Kindly let me know if anyone of you is moving to adelaide during the same time.

Thanks,


----------



## RikinGandhi (Oct 19, 2013)

nsrinee said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I am Srinivasan from Chennai and I am planning to leave for Adelaide along with my family on the 16th Oct from Chennai by Malaysian Airlines. I can see many of us here are new and looking for assistance from the established Indian community there at Adelaide. I have spoken to the President of Tamil Sangam there and he advised me to look for a house at WOODVILLE and my research shows many Indian stores and affordable houses are there. I think people like Dipti and Preet should guide us more on this. I am a Sales and Marketing professional and I have also spoken to couple of consultants as per them it will be difficult get a good post initially because of no local experience. A piece of information about excess baggage in Malaysian Airlines....they charge 120 RNG for every 5 kgs it means close to Rs,2000 for every 5 kgs........do not book first time migrant fare which is expensive for 10 kgs additional allowances.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ajit (Jul 7, 2012)

Am in Adelaide and the job market here is quite tight specially for us Asians. It will get take time to understand the specific requirements and customize our resume , cover letter to get shortlisted.
Am in IT and I have understood that there are too many people and little jobs available.

I luckily got a casual job within two months which was just adequate to cover my cost of living and now another contract job in my specialization .

For accommodation East , West and South and Adelaide CBD are fine .Northern suburbs of Adelaide starting from Mawson Lake is not that great.

As I am moving out , the place I am staying will be available and I can connect you to my real estate agent.

Please let me know if you have any specific queries..


----------



## nsrinee (Oct 11, 2011)

*Hi Ajit*

Dear Ajit,

Thank you for your mail.

May I know the place you live and also the house details as I am coming with my family next week probably I can look at this place too.

Once again thank you for your kind information.

Kind regards,

Srini





Ajit said:


> Am in Adelaide and the job market here is quite tight specially for us Asians. It will get take time to understand the specific requirements and customize our resume , cover letter to get shortlisted.
> Am in IT and I have understood that there are too many people and little jobs available.
> 
> I luckily got a casual job within two months which was just adequate to cover my cost of living and now another contract job in my specialization .
> ...


----------



## Ajit (Jul 7, 2012)

I live in St Bernards Rd , Magill.

Please get in touch once you are here



nsrinee said:


> Dear Ajit,
> 
> Thank you for your mail.
> 
> ...


----------



## bijoypjob (Apr 28, 2013)

Ajit said:


> I live in St Bernards Rd , Magill.
> 
> Please get in touch once you are here


Hi Ajit,

Have a nice day!

I am planning to move to Adelaide soon but still no idea how to arrange accommodation before arrive because I have not friends there.

The threads here are not specifically talking about how a person arranged accommodation.

Please explain how you managed to get accommodation and Please advice me how to arrange accommodation before I travel.

Thanks and best regards,

Bijoy


----------



## asian.dreamer (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi Narendra,

Hru? Belated NY wishes to you and your family. Hope you all are settling well in ADL.

Apologies didnt see your msg earlier when I was there in ADL. Well, now I'm back in Bahrain and have got few commitments to look after before I take the final plunge to move to ADL for good, so hoping to hit there by Aug/Sep 2014.

Well, I was in ADL for about 10 days in Sep/Oct 2013, but just unfortunate couldn't meet you during that trip.

Nevertheless, please do keep in touch and will definitely catch up once I land there.

Cheers,
Betz




ntilani said:


> Hi Betz,
> 
> I'm Narendra, like you I'm also based Bahrain, however originally from Mumbai and now in Adelaide since a week for job search & to get an idea about the city. I've been to a few recruitment agencies and feel that job search needs luck and patience.
> 
> ...


----------



## RPsunny (Dec 20, 2013)

borntobeaussie said:


> Hi, we are living in Adelaide for the last 1 year and looking to make some friends. Please message me ur email and we can catch up


Hi, 
Can u pls send me ur email id on [email protected]

Regards
Ravindra puri


----------



## nupur (Dec 20, 2013)

*will b in Adelaide by april 2014*

Dear All,

I will be relocating to adelaide in april,as of now i have got a CO allocated,so hoping the visa grant comes soon.i am originally from mumbai..I had specific qs to ask,if any one of u can help me with them i will appreciate it..

1) which areas or suburbs should i choose to look for accommodation on rent.'

2)if i will live in the main city center that is downtown,will i save money travelling?

3)do we have studio apartments in Adelaide as my husband and i will be moving together.and can i book the same on rental from india

4)how many months should i take into consideration which will be required to hunt for a job there,as i dont have a social networking there.


----------



## ntilani (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi Betz,

HNY to you.
I too was on an exploratory visit to ADL & am back in BAH now. Not decided the exact date of move to ADL, however I liked every bit of the city.
Do keep in touch.

Cheers
Narendra



asian.dreamer said:


> Hi Narendra,
> 
> Hru? Belated NY wishes to you and your family. Hope you all are settling well in ADL.
> 
> ...


----------



## asian.dreamer (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi Narendra, many thanks for your reply. Great to hear that you are back in BAH. If you wish, we can catch up sometime to exchange our trip experience details. My email is [email protected]
Keep in touch.

Cheers, Betz




ntilani said:


> Hi Betz,
> 
> HNY to you.
> I too was on an exploratory visit to ADL & am back in BAH now. Not decided the exact date of move to ADL, however I liked every bit of the city.
> ...


----------



## thesoloman (Jan 20, 2014)

prabhatsinha said:


> Hi preet,
> 
> We will be moving adelaide in may 2013,in which area u put up?
> all d best for job search.
> ...


Hello Dipti,

I am from a proper Training & Development background. I have over 8 years of Corporate training experience ( Leadership, Management, Soft Skills). Could you please help me understand what kind of job opportunities are available for trainers in Australia? I am planning to apply for my PR but this question is bothering me. 
Any help is much appreciated.... Regards, Sol


----------



## rasikalex (Mar 5, 2014)

nupur said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I will be relocating to adelaide in april,as of now i have got a CO allocated,so hoping the visa grant comes soon.i am originally from mumbai..I had specific qs to ask,if any one of u can help me with them i will appreciate it..
> 
> ...


Hi, even I have the same question set ..hope we get answers for these...BTW did u got ur grant? Let me know abt ur move as me n my husband planning our move in june or july...so let's be in touch so that we can help each other.


----------



## rasikalex (Mar 5, 2014)

Ajit said:


> Am in Adelaide and the job market here is quite tight specially for us Asians. It will get take time to understand the specific requirements and customize our resume , cover letter to get shortlisted.
> Am in IT and I have understood that there are too many people and little jobs available.
> 
> I luckily got a casual job within two months which was just adequate to cover my cost of living and now another contract job in my specialization .
> ...


Hru...I just saw this thread n have gone through ur post ..how are the job conditions in IT right now in adelaide , I know u have already explained abt the job condition ...but want to understand the current status. as my husband is in IT sector...we have got our grant n would be moving in june...we would appreciate your help.
Thanks in advance


----------



## prashantdwivedi1985 (Jan 24, 2013)

preet.belle27 said:


> Hi,
> Is there any indian who is searching for friend or searching a job like me?
> 
> I am in Adelaide and my husband is in US.
> ...


HI,


I m from north india..i am here since 1 year working in an IT Firm..let me know if i can help you in any ways....

Welcome to the city of Aged people 

-Prashant


----------



## sandy676 (Jun 6, 2014)

*soon coming to Adelaide to live*

hey guys,

this is sandesh. moving from ACT to Adelaide may be Mawson lakes.

any Indian lives over there.. need some help to find rental property.and wanna make new friends too

cheers.
sandesh


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

bjtamuli said:


> Surely, that's great. If you don't mind what is your ANZSCO code and current location?
> 
> ANZSCO:224712, IELTS:7.5, VETASSESS Doc Recd:04-Dec-2012/Successful:05-Mar-2013, EOI/SS 22-Mar-2013


Hey bjtamuli,

sorry for digressing from the topic a little, I too am in process with SA SS for 224712, have you got a job in your occupation?

Thanks,


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

Folks refer to thread with subject as "Adelaide best areas ".

There you will find good info about accommodations in Adelaide.

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## balajianthia (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi,

I am planning to move from Bangalore to Adelaide; I do not have a job to land and I hope I should get some casual jobs for initial days, before I land up in some job which is close to my qualification.

Anyone from Adelaide and want to make new friends, please provide your contact details to [email protected]. I do not have any friends there and I am also looking for a sharing stay for a short term till I land in a good job.

Regards,

Balaji


----------



## nupur (Dec 20, 2013)

hi ,i will be coming to adelaide on 7th nov 2014,gonna stay intially in a sharing accommodation with my husband and some locals...about the job,has anyone of you who are already in adelaide done volunteer work just to build the network and has it helped in getting to know people and in securing a job??plz advice ..also the people who are in adelaide how is the job market in nov and dec,due to some commitment back at home country ,iam unable to move sooner


----------



## asif_India (Sep 9, 2014)

*Looking for Accommodation in Adelaide*

Hi,

I am an Indian with PR visa, migrating to Adelaide on 13th Oct 14.

Please assist me in finding a decent and economical accommodation in Adelaide.

Asif Azam
New Delhi


----------



## nupur (Dec 20, 2013)

rasikalex said:


> Hi, even I have the same question set ..hope we get answers for these...BTW did u got ur grant? Let me know abt ur move as me n my husband planning our move in june or july...so let's be in touch so that we can help each other.


hi i did get my grant!!!hve u moved there already>???


----------



## dba_boy (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi guys,

I will be moving to adelaide later this year or early next year, just a bit worried about the job market .... all posts suggest that the job market in SA is not too good so just a bit worried.


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

asif_India said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am an Indian with PR visa, migrating to Adelaide on 13th Oct 14.
> 
> ...


Hi Asif,

First of all congratulations on your grant. Try to move a little earlier, if possible, as the market slackens towards the end of year, Full December and first half of January are extremely dull in terms of job opportunities because of the festive season.

Best,
Ritz


----------



## ankitjoshi (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi Ritz,

I am also planning to travel in February, 2015. Would be happy to connect and stay in touch if you are alright... 

Cheers!
AJ


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

ankitjoshi said:


> Hi Ritz,
> 
> I am also planning to travel in February, 2015. Would be happy to connect and stay in touch if you are alright...
> 
> ...


Thats great Ankit, congratulations on your grant.


----------



## Sans80 (Aug 16, 2014)

Maddy27 said:


> Hi Preet & Dipti,
> 
> I am also planning to move to Adelaide in July/Aug if everything goes as per the plan.
> 
> ...



Hi Maddy, 
Me and my friend are also planning to move to adelaide in jan or earliest by feb. 
Where are you from?? Share your details..

Will the help of this forum we have found 9 more other people who are moving to adelaide. but among all of them i think we might be the earliest. 

Share your details.
thanks
sandeep


----------



## pinghaal (Sep 6, 2014)

hey im moving to adelaide in jan end...wanna have some frnds there..be in touch


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

Ritzagni said:


> Thats great Ankit, congratulations on your grant.


Hi Ritz,

When R u landing in Adelaide.....

What about accomodation. Do you have any frens or booked it thro AIRBNB or any other means..


Keep in touch

Best Regards
Siva


----------



## Sans80 (Aug 16, 2014)

pinghaal said:


> hey im moving to adelaide in jan end...wanna have some frnds there..be in touch


Hi there 
We are also planning to land adelaide in Jan or latest Feb first week. We have a group on what's app of people who are reaching adelaide before April. To join the group send message on 9312025881 

Thanks 
Sandeep


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

Sans80 said:


> Hi there
> We are also planning to land adelaide in Jan or latest Feb first week. We have a group on what's app of people who are reaching adelaide before April. To join the group send message on 9312025881
> 
> Thanks
> Sandeep


Praying hard to join this group soon.......

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## delvy (Jan 3, 2014)

hi bijoy, happy new year


when your travelling date? 


bijoypjob said:


> Hi Ajit,
> 
> Have a nice day!
> 
> ...


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

delvy said:


> hi bijoy, happy new year
> 
> 
> when your travelling date?


Hi Delvy,

Could you share us your details after landing.


Stay (temporary accomodation)
Permanent accomodation
Job hunt
cost of living
Transportation
others......

Best Regards
Siva


----------



## zulfikar72 (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi Dipti/Preeti/All,
I am moving to Adelaide in June and would be landing from India straight up. Wanted to know details regarding what are nice and economically reasonable place to stay in Adelaide. I hear Richmond/North Adelaide are nice places to stay.
I am coming with my wife and infant Baby girl so wanted to set up the apartment prior. Please help me out and give me some nice advice as per your experiance,

Thanks
Zulfikar


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

zulfikar72 said:


> Hi Dipti/Preeti/All,
> I am moving to Adelaide in June and would be landing from India straight up. Wanted to know details regarding what are nice and economically reasonable place to stay in Adelaide. I hear Richmond/North Adelaide are nice places to stay.
> I am coming with my wife and infant Baby girl so wanted to set up the apartment prior. Please help me out and give me some nice advice as per your experiance,
> 
> ...



Mate,

Once you landed in Adelaide, then only can look for permanent accommodation.
If you have any friends or relations, it could be easy for you.

Else book service apartments in AIRBNB for 10 days and keep search for house rent.
Its not that easy to get a house for rent with out permanent job.

To get job, it takes 2 - 3months.....

One thing I can suggest you that bring around 10k AUD and show bank balance in your aussie account, through this you could get a house for rent.


If you have less money (around 5 k);

Stronly recommended to come alone find job and find permanent accommodation and bring back your family.


All the best.

Northern Suburbs of Adelaide is not good. Notorious and anti social elements are there.
Northern Adelaide, prospect in northern areas, Western Suburbs, Southern suburbs or Posh Eastern Suburbs are good.


----------



## zulfikar72 (Mar 12, 2015)

Thanks for the prompt reply Mate,

I will keep all the details in mind. I just have a few more queries.
If you could send me details for the Service Apartments you mentioned.
Also I am planning to stay in Richmond area where I can find some apartments online. Is that area fine to stay.
Also regarding Centre Link. I am coming on 489 visa with my wife and infant 1 year daughter. I heard I might received assistance for my daughter as payments. Can you provide some info on that. I hope am not asking much 

Thanks
Zulfikar


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

zulfikar72 said:


> Thanks for the prompt reply Mate,
> 
> I will keep all the details in mind. I just have a few more queries.
> If you could send me details for the Service Apartments you mentioned.
> ...


Richmond is nice area mate....

Than centrelink will pay you 465 per fortnight for child welfare assisstance.....
But you will get after one month of the stay in adelaide, provided you must rent a house and rent contract should be in your name.....

Getting a house for rent is really a tough task, but leave hope, try it.......


----------

